
Forget Brexit, Tesla was never going to build a UK gigafactory - PaulineR
https://www.wired.co.uk/article/tesla-gigafactory-musk-brexit
======
mytailorisrich
> _Three in five hiring managers have admitted that the skills shortage has
> worsened over the last year._

This is also partly caused by Brexit... If you're in the EU you might think
twice before moving to the UK, not knowing what your status is going to be in
a few months.

